

Made addictive iOS game. See if you can collect colors - dentuniverse
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/color-tiles-dont-tap-wrong/id905643147?mt=8

======
dentuniverse
Has anybody tried out? Can you think of any improvement ? Is it too hard to
play ?

